# .htaccess & caching



## aKraus (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

kann ich mit einer .htaccess Datei das caching von Bildern auf 24 Stunden einstellen?


----------



## Steffen Giers (1. Oktober 2008)

Das sollte ohne Probleme funktionieren wenn du den Cache-Control Header setzt


```
#1 Tag für alle jpg, gif und png Bilder
<FilesMatch "\.(jpg|gif|png)$">
Header set Cache-Control "max-age=86400, public, must-revalidate"
</FilesMatch>
```

Wichtig ist das du die Zeit in Sekunden angibst.

edit--
Weitere Infos gibt es auf Html-World und natürlich beim W3C


----------

